# We don't need no stinkin trainers!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL. Sorry the title hit me like a freight train running off a track and its perfect!

I put Shasta's pack on her for our mail check walk like i usually do and we headed out. Naturally it being saturday and fairly nice outside, there's really no way to avoid the people we dont particularly like. Well, got a bunch of "oh how cute is that?!" and "for such a young dog, she's very well behaved. I remember seeing her walking her when she was a LITTLE puppy". I just smiled and kept walking. Got to the mailbox, checked the mail and stuck it in Shasta's pack. A guy from across the street from the boxes said i had a beautiful dog and how he loves Shepherds and how he see's me all the time with her and how well behaved she is. He was floored when he found out she's only 10 months old today. Asked me if i wanted to train his dog lol. Shasta did so well!!! She then got bombarded by people wanting to pet her and ask questions and all kinds of stuff. So proud of my pup!!! She's doing so good!!!! She heeled the entire time unless i released her to sniff around and say hi and she gave kisses and was very sweet. She also regained herself to walk back home politely as well! So.... as the title says!!! We don't need no stinkin trainers!!! 

And now we're back home and she's looking at me with those "Pwease tan i haz some bbq meatballz?! Smellz so good!!!" 

Maybe she'll get a couple for being such a good girl!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! I would be pretty darn proud, too! My pup is only 10 weeks old! Can't wait until she is trained as well as yours!! Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jprice103 said:


> Wow! I would be pretty darn proud, too! My pup is only 10 weeks old! Can't wait until she is trained as well as yours!! Congrats!



thanks! we've come a long way. She has a great deal of potential. i cant wait to see where we can go.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats really cool. Do you have any pictures of her with her pack?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice story. when the mail man comes to our house
we let our dog out and goes down the driveway
and takes the mail from the mail man and brings it back to us.
he does this for our neighbor also. if she's outside when the mail man comes our dog will go to the mail man and get her mail and bring it to her.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

awww Krystal that's cute!!! what a good girl she's turned out to be!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Thats really cool. Do you have any pictures of her with her pack?


 
not any with her new pack on but i've been planning to get some. just have to wait for the weather to be nice. Its been gloomy the past couple days. Hopefully tomorrow or tuesday i'll have some pics!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice story. when the mail man comes to our house
> we let our dog out and goes down the driveway
> and takes the mail from the mail man and brings it back to us.
> he does this for our neighbor also. if she's outside when the mail man comes our dog will go to the mail man and get her mail and bring it to her.


 
I would LOVE to be able to teach Shasta to go get the mail or the paper but i have to wait until we own our house. Base housing is cracking down hard on leash rules because too many people have just been allowing their dogs to run wild and crazy. I do want to teach her to bring my shoes though or my purse lol.


----------

